# Ocean Devil reels from JM



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

JM introduced Ocean Devil reels. These reels are economic version of JM PE reels.

Ocean Devil PE8, PE8, PE5 and PE4







Ocean Devil PE8 and JM PE8







I put about 420 yards of 80# Jerry Brown Hollow on Ocean Devil PE8 reel.
There is not much room for topshot. I am going to test this reel for big yft in 100 lb - 200 lb using 
30- 40 lb drag on PV trip starting tomorrow.


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

nice looking reel right there! Let us know how they are and whats the price range?


----------



## jighard (Nov 5, 2013)

problem is.....where do you service or repair those reels if something happen ? They are not made in USA or anywhere close but in Taiwanhwell:


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

jighard said:


> problem is.....where do you service or repair those reels if something happen ? They are not made in USA or anywhere close but in Taiwanhwell:


There is a service center of JM reels in NJ and they have provided after service for four years without any major issue.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

I haven't opened the reel yet.

We tested the Ocean Devil reels on the recent PV trip for tuna and shark.
We had one big tuna and fought over an hour with the reel before it pulled the hook. 
The drag is very smooth like JM PE reels and it looks very strong. 
We are going to test the reels more.


----------



## jighard (Nov 5, 2013)

ksong said:


> There is a service center of JM reels in NJ and they have provided after service for four years without any major issue.


Awesome , can you post the address . one of my PE 4's that i purchased on ebay needs service.

Thank you


----------

